# If you started riding a bike to lose weight...



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

How much weight have you lost? In April I weighed 205 lbs. This morning I weighed in at 182.5 lbs. I hope to be in the 170 to 175 range by the end of Sept.

How is it going for you?


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

I have lost 10 pounds in 5 years. I am up to about 1500 miles a year of single track and will turn 5K on the road this year.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

I went from 225 to 150.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

A from Il said:


> I am up to about 1500 miles a year of single track and will turn 5K on the road this year.


YOU are living the life. What part of the country are you in? Sounds like you must have a lot of cool trails to hit.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

radiocraig said:


> I went from 225 to 150.


Dude...that's manly. That is some serious motivation!:thumbsup:


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

muddytire-

About 208 in mid-July. Got a new FS ride last week of July and have ridden practically every day since between a min. of 5 and a max. of 28 miles a day. With eating a little less thrown in I'm down to around 198-199 now. I'd love to do what you've done by next spring if this winter in PA isn't as extreme as it was last season and get back to my college weight in the low 170s.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I started in April like every year, but I don't work anymore, I started at 240+, I rode a MB on the road until mid June then started Mountain biking, I was down to about 230, now I'm down to 210 at 5' 11" and 64 yrs old, my heart rate is down to 40 to 42 bpm, my doctor said whatever you're doing keep doing it, she rides a road bike, she is my VA Doctor, and a U of Michigan Doc too, I'm a lucky man, and she is beautiful, I'm suprised my heart hate didn't go up when I met her..LOL I have no weight goal in mind, just to stay healthy, improve my lap times, and ride as much as I can.. Keep them PEDALS moving....


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

I started MTB about 2 years ago now after spending 12years riding motorbikes. I watched by best mate come off his at 270km/hr - and walk away from it - so from that expereince, we both gave up the motos and got MTBS.

When I started, I was 130kg (286 lbs). Im now 100kg (220lb) and am aiming to hit 80kg by this time next year. Its been hard, given Im self employed and numerous other priorities - but I now ride 50km to work everyday and do epic 100km rides most weekends.

Its my new drug.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I started mountain biking a year ago and was at 240. I went down to 205 in 6 months. Now I have gone up to 215 again. I just started to hit it hard again and am trying to move down to 185. And I'm not stopping till I get there.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Lost 45 lbs. so far this year , 15 more to go .


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

Over the summer, Ive dropped about 15 pounds riding my mtb on the road mainly (due to rain). Got about 40 more to go...


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> I just started to hit it hard again and am trying to move down to 185. And I'm not stopping till I get there.


I love the attitude...sink the teeth in and don't let go. GET SOME!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I went from 195# at 5'11" in 1999 to 245# right now... I am getting back to my mountain bike roots in a month or so.. Have a deposit on a dirt rig..cant wait to hit the trails..
I will be chronicling my progress.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

muddytire said:


> YOU are living the life. What part of the country are you in? Sounds like you must have a lot of cool trails to hit.


Believe it or not. Northern Illinois/Southern Wisconsin. Not alot of technical trails so its easy to get in alot of miles. I do ride year round though and get in alot of miles in the snow.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

A from Il said:


> Believe it or not. Northern Illinois/Southern Wisconsin. Not alot of technical trails so its easy to get in alot of miles. I do ride year round though and get in alot of miles in the snow.


You ridin the Southern Kettles...? John Muir? See you in the snow!


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

Riding here in Florida in the summer it's so incredibly hot that I usually lose 8-10 lbs every single ride. I hydrate before the ride then drink my full 2.5 liter hydro pack during and drink a Gatorade on the way home post-ride. At the beginning of the summer I weighed 200lbs, 6' tall. I'm 185 now but I am honestly not trying to lose weight. It just happens like magic when I exercise more, eat less and drink more fluids. I find a happy medium between exercise and sloth and healthy food vs. the junk food I love.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

Down a little over 20 #'s since mid-June.

What's fantastic is that since I love the experience and thrill of hammering down trails in the middle of nowhere, it is a form of exercise I look forward to. I don't ever find myself not wanting to go ride.


----------



## howdyhowdyhowdy (Jan 26, 2004)

Spring '09, doc weighed me at 200#, which was a surprise, I thought I still weighed 180- I don't own a scale.

I built up a bike last June after a 10-year hiatus and lost 20# even with all the rain we had. I figure half that was from cutting soda out of my diet, 5 was from completely changing my diet, and 5 from riding. I pretty much ate grapes and drank water all summer. I gained back 5 over the winter, partially due to a surgery last fall, falling off a ladder, and because my knee was bothering me all winter and I didn't want to chance getting back into skiing.

This summer I have barely been riding. Despite all that, I only gained back about 5#, but I'm not as strong as I was at the end of last summer.


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

I've lost 28 pounds since March. Went from 232 to 204. My goal is to be at 180 this time next year.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i weighed 140 at the begining of may and now i weigh 160. it may sound crazy but im actually trying to put on weight. shootin for 165-170.


----------



## mcaswell (Jul 20, 2010)

Was 226 about 2 months ago... now 208. I ride the road bike for 40-60 minutes almost every evening, and ride the mtb about once per week.

--Michael


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Chase1996 said:


> Down a little over 20 #'s since mid-June.
> 
> What's fantastic is that since I love the experience and thrill of hammering down trails in the middle of nowhere, it is a form of exercise I look forward to. I don't ever find myself not wanting to go ride.


A BIG +1. It's like the harder and faster it is the more I like it. It kicks my arse but I simply can't wait for the next ride. And on every ride you hammer to get to the next cool section. I love it.

Years ago I injured my leg bad enough that I can't run...but the bike doesn't aggravate the injury at all.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I got into it for the fun and potential weight loss. It seems like I either don't lose any weight or put some on. I don't actually own a scale though. I'm 5'6'' ~160 lbs and not overly fat but could stand to lose a few.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

5'10" and am down from 170 to 165. Would like to be 160-155, which I could probably do by cutting back on the beer alone, but naw...priorities. I'm more happy to note that since I took up MTB my systolic BP has dropped 10-20m Hg. Not that I was high mind, but that was a pleasant surprise because heart issues run in the family.


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

Heh, I ride to gain weight, as 6% body fat doesn't really leave much to lose...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

up 10lbs from crashing my bike and going on disability : / sitting around on your ass isnt good for weight. 

trying to lose that, and another 10.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

It's TRUE...riding that bike(especially uphill) will FRY that gut off you. My waist was a 39 - now it's a 30 with a six pack:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been mountain biking regularly for 45 years. I was headed towards fat a couple of years ago so I stepped it up a little. I started looking for longer uphills with shorter downhills. I lost the fat but no weight. It went into muscle. My fat around the middle is mostly gone but my legs are way bigger.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

230 down to 189. Never felt better. Still plan on losing more. I guess biking must use fat or something?


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

i started at 225 last october when i joined a gym, in march when i got into mountain biking i was 205 and i'm currently at 195. thats without really changing my diet. i feel great (when i dont crash) and have just over 1000 miles on the year so far. ideally id like to hit 185.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I weighed in at 253 in March....

Stepped on the scale this morning, and it spun up to 217!

185 is the target.


----------



## smitty1930 (Jul 1, 2010)

i cant seem to balance my eating vs riding. Once I get that down, I should start dropping more weight. Im only down 10lbs and been riding for the past few months. Im just so hungry after a good ride. lol.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Since I started riding in July 2006, I have gone from 256 to 229, then back up to where I am now at 234.

180 is the ultimate goal.

Kicking it in high gear in the next few days. An 8-week weight-loss challenge at work starts the 1st. I plan on winning


----------



## ROCKHOPPER703 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dropped 20 lbs in the last 4 months. Cut out the beer and increases the trail time.


----------



## Reeper (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are some before and afters. There was more to it than just mountain biking but it was by far and still is my preferred choice of cardio. This was a few years ago. Now I race competitive XC in the summer and have done some amateur body-building in the off-season. I’m a little bigger and leaner now if that makes sense. My initial weight lose was about 45 lbs.

Avg. bf for me now is about 7%-8%. This time of year with weights and XC training I’m averaging between 5000-6000 ‘quality’ calories a day and I still lose about 5 lbs of mass during the summer - almost all muscle I'm sure.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

I started riding 5 years ago when I was 13, back then I was 5' 4" and weight ~175. By the time I was 16 I was 5'11" and 190, so I was alot closer to average weight for my height. As it stands right now, I turn 18 next week, I'm 6' even, and I weigh 174. Oh yeah, and I am stepping up to race cat 1 next year. 

There is really no way for me to say how much weight I lost since I was/am still growing, but I gained 8 inches in height and my weight never is the same as it was before lol


----------



## Keepthechange (May 18, 2010)

phh i started out at 30lbs but after adding metal platforms, double walled rims larger tires and slightly heavier grips im pushing 32


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Reeper said:


> Here are some before and afters. There was more to it than just mountain biking but it was by far and still is my preferred choice of cardio. This was a few years ago. Now I race competitive XC in the summer and have done some amateur body-building in the off-season. I'm a little bigger and leaner now if that makes sense. My initial weight lose was about 45 lbs.
> 
> Avg. bf for me now is about 7%-8%. This time of year with weights and XC training I'm averaging between 5000-6000 'quality' calories a day and I still lose about 5 lbs of mass during the summer - almost all muscle I'm sure.


Excellent. I'm currently at 10%BF. I just can't seem to bust through my plateau and lose the last 10lbs. Should I drop more calories? I stopped lifting because I do not want any more bulk.


----------



## Reeper (Jun 24, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> Excellent. I'm currently at 10%BF. I just can't seem to bust through my plateau and lose the last 10lbs. Should I drop more calories? I stopped lifting because I do not want any more bulk.


It's a tough deal and I struggle with that choice myself. I can only get so light because I lift weights and I can only get so big because I ride. I'm in the middle - I look great and do fairly good at each but to be 'elite' I'd have to make a choice.

It'll be hard to get to that really low level of body fat without weights but you'll have to carry around more mass at the races. At about 10% body fat you'll continue to lose weight but not body fat - your body will want to hang on to that. So what you're losing is mostly muscle. If your drop calories you won't have the strength or stamina to climb or race.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Reeper said:


> It's a tough deal and I struggle with that choice myself. I can only get so light because I lift weights and I can only get so big because I ride. I'm in the middle - I look great and do fairly good at each but to be 'elite' I'd have to make a choice.
> 
> It'll be hard to get to that really low level of body fat without weights but you'll have to carry around more mass at the races. At about 10% body fat you'll continue to lose weight but not body fat - your body will want to hang on to that. So what you're losing is mostly muscle. If your drop calories you won't have the strength or stamina to climb or race.


How can I force my body to "give up" that last bit of fat? I often heard it can happen....but a much longer wait, since I no longer lift. Is zig-zagging calories acceptable?


----------



## Reeper (Jun 24, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> How can I force my body to "give up" that last bit of fat? I often heard it can happen....but a much longer wait, since I no longer lift. Is zig-zagging calories acceptable?


Lighter weights with more reps. Cleaner calories with a 40/40/20 split (40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% good fats). You can try carb cycling which is what I think you were referring to but without some kind of weight program you could conceivably just become lighter and lighter without actually dropping that much fat OR by the time you do drop the fat you will have dropped significantly more muscle and look terrible - malnourished.

You have to change your mind-set a bit - it's not about weight. It's about muscle retention and losing body-fat. Who looks better? 200 lbs at 6% bf or 185 at 14% bf?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Reeper said:


> Lighter weights with more reps. Cleaner calories with a 40/40/20 split (40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% good fats). You can try carb cycling which is what I think you were referring to but without some kind of weight program you could conceivably just become lighter and lighter without actually dropping that much fat OR by the time you do drop the fat you will have dropped significantly more muscle and look terrible - malnourished.
> 
> You have to change your mind-set a bit - it's not about weight. It's about muscle retention and losing body-fat. Who looks better? 200 lbs at 6% bf or 185 at 14% bf?


I'm actually gaining weight...through my legs and glutes, from big-gear climbs. I am also starting to see some cuts further dividing my six pack down the middle, which I am happy about. However, my external obliques and so-called, "crest of ileum" is still obscured by that pesky layer subcutaneous fat. I guess its MORE high-intensity intervals and cleaner eating!

Hopefully, I'm on the right track...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

going in to the summer i was 175 as of 3 days ago i was 155 i get bigger in the winter because i don't ride as much. i love winter riding its my favorite but when its dark when i get home so i dont go much
miss read title i didn't start to loose weight i just did


----------



## DZickel (Jul 12, 2010)

I was 302 about 2 years ago, went to town working out and eating right ended up right around 220. I have fluctuated from 225-235 for the past year or so. About a month and a half ago i got my bike and have since been watching what i eat and riding singletrack almost every night (~6-10mi) i weighed in on July 19 at 227.7 and weighed in today at 213.4. I am feeling great and cant wait till i hit that 200 mark!!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Started at 255 lbs. Lowest weight was 190 and hover around 200 now normally. It has been 5 years.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Like already stated, diet is key.

Also those of you with great results, how many hours per week do you ride?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

joepa150 said:


> Like already stated, diet is key.
> 
> Also those of you with great results, how many hours per week do you ride?


An old bodybuilder statement is, "A ripped body is made in the kitchen, not the gym."

However, I ride 6-8hrs/week to stay ripped. Which equates to 2-3 rides no longer than 4hrs each.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

DIET = Burn more calories then you eat,
I eat more now then ever, today I rode 3 laps, on a 6.6 mile trail, #1. 41.40 min, #2, 42.30 min, #3, 43.58 min = 1hr 27min 28 seconds, and 1/2 mile each way = to and from the truck, I started in 75 f, humid weather and ended in 90 f humid weather, the trail is mostly in the shade. 
I ride 3 to 5 days a week. I'm 210 lbs and started this year at 240+, only 64 yrs old..LOL!!!
Keep them pedals moving


----------



## Reeper (Jun 24, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> An old bodybuilder statement is, "A ripped body is made in the kitchen, not the gym."
> 
> However, I ride 6-8hrs/week to stay ripped. Which equates to 2-3 rides no longer than 4hrs each.


Very true - I ride about the same amount.

I've found for me the best results come from 1/2 hour cardio sessions 4 times weekly after weight training. Mountain biking actually stunts my muscular development. It really depends on what you want. All-in-all I'm pretty content with where I'm at and reailzw that one dicipline will limit the other.


----------



## Reeper (Jun 24, 2010)

P.S. I have to mention in my photos 'NO H.O.M.O' 

I've just been informed that's proper forum etiquette.


----------



## paduckbuster (Aug 24, 2010)

I've gone from 227 in the begining of june to 195 now. I do a weekly mix of weight training, p90x, mtb riding, and plain old cardio. All this comes on the heels of my sister having a heart attack, kinda made me take stock of how I was living my life. I started eating right and exercising. My goal is to get to 170. 

I'm very new to mountain biking, and learning that the more I do it, the more I like it.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

Two years of healthy nutrition and 18 months of cycling (just passed 2000 miles on the
odometer), I have dropped from 375 lbs to 270 pounds. I no longer have type 2 diabetes, high
blood pressure, and my total cholesterol is in the normal range again. I'm struggling to loose
the last 20 lbs towards my goal of 250. That may seem high but when I played football in HS
I was still 225 lbs and as fit as I have ever been. So 250 seems reasonable at 6'-4" tall.

Keep riding!


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

paduckbuster said:


> I've gone from 227 in the begining of june to 195 now. I do a weekly mix of weight training, p90x, mtb riding, and plain old cardio. All this comes on the heels of my sister having a heart attack, kinda made me take stock of how I was living my life. I started eating right and exercising. My goal is to get to 170.
> 
> *I'm very new to mountain biking, and learning that the more I do it, the more I like it.*


same here!

im hoping to start p90x this winter when i probably wont get to ride as much as well.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

I weighed 240lb at 20 years old.

I started skiing at 20, got down to 210 before 22.

Started riding at 22 proceeded to go all the ways down to 165 by 25.

Started riding SS and have gained about 5lb of muscle mass back(mostly upper body which I thought was strange), but [email protected] is hell of a lot better than 240lb at age 20.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I was 230 in 2006 and it SUCKED(I'm 5'7"). Now, at 165 I can do four-hour epics on my hardtail...and still beg for more!


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> I was 230 in 2006 and it SUCKED(I'm 5'7"). Now, at 165 I can do four-hour epics on my hardtail...and still beg for more!


kinda of the same here. When I started riding 10 miles was huge day long ride. Now 10 mile happens in a hour, and I have done a half dozen 50 mile races the past 2 on a SS hardtail.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

joepa150 said:


> Like already stated, diet is key.
> 
> Also those of you with great results, how many hours per week do you ride?


It's amazing how easy it is to make diet changes. Mostly I cut out soda (still drink diet  ), I eat a lot of sandwiches and try to control portions at dinner and eat a lot of salads and such. I hardly ever eat fast food anymore, but sometimes I'll hit In n Out, or Taco Bell. And I still love cookies 

I don't ride any specific amount per week. When I'm riding a normal amount I'd say it's 4-6 hours a week, when I'm riding a lot it's anywhere from 8-20 if I'm commuting to work or doing big mtb rides. When I was losing weight, and still today, I only ride for fun, not on any schedule or anything and I never watched heart rates or zones or whatever. I'm a huge proponent of the "ride lots" technique for getting faster and in better shape.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

264 Last August, clocking in at 6' 211lbs. Resting heart rate 51. Need another 20-25lbs off.


----------



## Reef_Raider (Jan 27, 2009)

After being diagnosed with hypertension on a normal doctor's visit at 18.....I decided that I needed to really focus on eating healthier and working on my cardio. Over the course of six years back when I started riding I've lost over 80 pounds! Started at 159lbs at 18 years old and I'm 175lbs now at the age of 24! The change in diet definitely helped, but biking both on and off road was my most successful form of cardio. Still riding between 8-10 hours a week!


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Reeper, any tips for me?
I started riding I was 150lbs (I'm 5'8"). I quickly dropped to 120lbs (what I weighed coming out of bootcamp in the 80's) and have stayed there for about 2 years. I can't seem to pack on any more weight.


----------



## Reeper (Jun 24, 2010)

Jason B. said:


> Hey Reeper, any tips for me?
> I started riding I was 150lbs (I'm 5'8"). I quickly dropped to 120lbs (what I weighed coming out of bootcamp in the 80's) and have stayed there for about 2 years. I can't seem to pack on any more weight.


Hardgainers:
Less cardio more free weights with fewer reps and heavier weights 6-8 reps in a set. 500-1000 cals above maintainence. 40/40/20 keep the carbs clean as too not pack on much fat.


----------



## paduckbuster (Aug 24, 2010)

CWPspeed3 said:


> same here!
> 
> im hoping to start p90x this winter when i probably wont get to ride as much as well.


The P90X is an a$$ kicker,


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Alot of great testimonies here guys! I am feeling bloated, but inspired!
Can't wait til I have my bike paid off!


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

What kind of eating habits do you guys have who successfully lose weight via biking? I've been trying to stay consistent, by eating things that are easily available to me for lunch and also affordable. As of lately I've been eating a ham/cheese sandwich with mustard, 2 apples, and water every day for lunch at work. At home, sometimes I splurge and I'll have a steak sandwich or home-made burritos or something. Despite this, ALL I drink is water. I walk around with a damn bottle I refill 5-6 times a day that's ~24 oz. I eat no breakfast except for the occasional banana or two, and yet despite me biking an hour or more each day, I still can't seem to shed any poundage. 

I don't snack. I rarely eat any sort of candy. I avoid chips. Yet my college beer gut seems to be permanently attached.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like you need maybe a tad more protien in your diet?


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

paduckbuster said:


> The P90X is an a$$ kicker,


thats what ive heard. i think i can do it if i just get into a routine. thats how i bike 5-7 days a week. i head to the trail straight after work and do early morning rides on the weekends (weather permitting). i think i want to get a road bike as well for when the trails are too muddy.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Roasted said:


> What kind of eating habits do you guys have who successfully lose weight via biking?


Today's meals were pretty typical:

Breakfast - protein bar at work...210 calories

Mid morning a plain turkey burger...just the meat

Lunch...another turkey burger...just the meat

After work rode 17 miles.

dinner....salmon filet with steamed greenbeans.

I think my average intake is around 1500 to 1800 calories a day. I try to limit my intake but make sure that the intake is quality stuff.

It is a rare freaking day that I'll eat fast food...and when I do I don't eat much of it. I figure I'll tough it out til I get down to the weight I want to hit and then I can start eating some things that are fun again.

For those trying to lose more weight this may or may not work for you...but when my wife decided to start working out and losing weight she went to a place online called Fit Orbit. They send her meals to make with a breakdown of how many calories etc along with a customized workout plan. They even send the ingredient list. All she has to do is print the list and go to the store. Most of it is damn good too. So anyway...I've just been eating that plan for dinner.

I don't need their workout help as my plan is to just destroy fat with my bike...but for the nutrition side of things I know she's been happy with it. Might be of use to someone.


----------



## Reeper (Jun 24, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> Sounds like you need maybe a tad more protien in your diet?


It's takes more then protein. It'll a calorie surplus with weight training.


----------



## static_mass (May 14, 2010)

~35 lbs. lost so far since last September.

The best thing about it is that as long as I keep working out I can eat anything. 1,000 calorie burrito + chips & gauc for dinner? No problem. I'm still losing weight and I actually prefer to lose it slowly over many months or a year instead of all at once. I think it's easier to manage and keep off that way.




Disclaimers:
* I cut out soda, completely, as well as most processed foods.
* I can eat what I want within reason. As long as "calories out" >= "calories in" I'm fine. Losing weight (unless you have complications) is just a simple energy balance.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

static_mass said:


> ~35 lbs. lost so far since last September.
> 
> The best thing about it is that as long as I keep working out I can eat anything. 1,000 calorie burrito + chips & gauc for dinner? No problem. I'm still losing weight and I actually prefer to lose it slowly over many months or a year instead of all at once. I think it's easier to manage and keep off that way.
> 
> ...


Very true. Learn _slowly_ on how to be thin...and stay thin for life.


----------



## KyleJonesUB (Jul 23, 2010)

Roaster,
Eat breakfast, even if it's something lite. Eating tricks your body into thinking it's got food coming, thereby staying out of 'fasting' mode. Also, if you're drinking that much water and then standing on a scale, could that contribute? Apples and fruit as a general rule contain a pretty decent chunk of sugars, not all of them bad. Cut one of them out or replace the apples with carrots. Carrots, by the way, are great space fillers in the stomach. Small snacks of a bag of carrots, celery, banana, crackers, whatever, at mid-morning (say 10am if you eat a 7am breakfast) and mid-afternoon are much better at preventing the fasting I spoke of earlier. Eating many small meals each day as opposed to 3 or 2 large ones is a sure-fire way to lose weight while doing no extra work. Good luck! Kyle


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

310 to 292 since April. Didn't ride much in July. Too hot. I don't do 105 degrees. At my best shape when I was working as a bike courier I was about 260 with a 38 waist. Im down from a 44 to a 40 now.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

Started mtnBking to lose weight here as well. 
I was 209 last Christmas (5 '8) and now I'm 185. Still have 20 lb to go and I ride 2 to 3 times a week for about 1-1.5 hours.

I also cut out 90% of meat, all artificial sugars and processed food.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

My little brother was about 350+ when he started working out with me and riding hard, he rides every day, trails near his house at anywhere from 10-15 miles of trail riding. He was down to 280-ish last week.
I started out at 268 on January third and with good diet, weight lifting, and now biking for caridio I'm down to 218 as of last week.


----------



## Thick (Jul 24, 2010)

Went to the doctor the first week of Feb. this year. Weighed 288 dressed and was smoking 2 packs a day. Got Chantix scrip and had quit smoking by Mar. 1st. Pigged out for the next month or so before I decided I wanted better health overall. I figure I was 295 by then. Picked up a pawn shop Wahoo Fisher and started working my way up to 10 miles daily. I still ride every day I can and am keeping calories in the 1500-1800 range. Today I weighed 230 and hope to keep going to <200. At 6' 0" I'll be out of the "obese" range on BMI charts for the first time in my adult life.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

FYI there is a great article in Bicycling about this topic for this month. 

KIN


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm just now starting at 220lbs 6' 3-4" ish
It's the biggest I've ever been and it seems like I'm gaining about 5lbs every couple of years.
It's past time to reverse this trend.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

muddytire said:


> How much weight have you lost? In April I weighed 205 lbs. This morning I weighed in at 182.5 lbs. I hope to be in the 170 to 175 range by the end of Sept.
> 
> How is it going for you?


I never really lost any weight mountain biking until I changed my eating habits. 4 years ago I was in pretty good shape in terms of strength and endurance, but I was up to 190. I actually have been riding a little less since then, but I am 20 lbs lighter. A small part of that is that I have lost some muscle up top as my carpenter years fade farther and farther into the past, but mostly it is my diet.

One thing I did was cut out almost all fruit juice when I looked at how much sugar was in it (I was never much of a soda drinker, but I drank a lot of OJ).

The other difference is simply eating less. I spent a few years living with and working with some top level teenage athletes, and these kids could really put some food away. We ate well/healthy, but it really skewed my idea of what was a reasonable amount to eat. So even though I was the most active I have ever been in my life, I was eating too much. Now I am married to a not-so-active 40 year old woman who eats very well (in other words, a minuscule amount compared to a 16 year old boy who has been training for 3 hours every day) and that has me eating much less as well. Smaller portions and I think long and hard about that second helping.

Anyway, good job on the weight loss:thumbsup:


----------



## antgreen (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm 205lbs and would like to drop 25lbs in 5 months - in time for my wedding - I never get motivated by gyms, so have just had my old Kona Smoke pimped up a lot, and will be riding it daily - even if it is just to buy milk from the local shop - once the evenings get a bit lighter I'll increase my miles.

Good luck to everyone riding to lose weight


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I was 267 in January 2011 and am weighing in at 225 lbs today. Rode 1001 miles so far this year.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## *Eric* (Dec 13, 2012)

2 months ago I was at 250. I got into eating better and started hiking a bit. I dropped to 235. I decided I needed to get my heart pumping a bit more so after about 20yrs I decided to get back into biking. Got my new ride and now I am off and biking! Feels great! Not over doing it and being smart will produce results I'm sure. At 5'9" and 46 years old I need to be careful but I am ready. Biking is exciting exercise.


----------



## Radamus (Feb 18, 2008)

I see this was started a cple years ago, be nice t see how some of those fared since. 

I'm starting MB'n cause I have a big birthday coming up in a cpl months. I want to be healthier and in better shape . I've never had weight issues except for when I quit smoking about 10 yrs ago. Got out of hand rather quickly but I put in a home gym and solved that and just learned to eat better and healthier.
The weight thing can be deceiving, since we're burning fat, but we're building muscle and that's heavier than fat. 
Now I need something to make hair grow, vision improve and pecker harder in a one a day vitamin!
I just started taking my bike for a ride last cpl days.... Made it past the mailbox yesterday!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Start counting your daily calories, and never go above your basal metabolic rate - or, what your body burns each day, just to remain alive. Start riding the bike before breakfast, as your body will supply the energy for the workout straight out of your body fat reserves. I lost 88 pounds this way and stuck to a high-fiber, high-protein diet the whole time. My waist went from a barrel-like 41.....all the way to size 31 now. Yes, I discovered I do have six pack abs(everybody does - it's just covered-up by layers of abdominal fat! ). 

Read Tom Venuto's book, The Body Fat Solution and Master Your Metabolism, by Jillian Michaels. If you apply everything written in those two books, to your own life.....you'll die a skinny man.


----------



## y0chang (Oct 10, 2012)

My story is similar to eric, I was 5'9" 180 and was out of breath walking around town. I started to hike but realized I needed to improve my aerobic health. I'm now 166 and I did 48 miles in two days on my MTB (although it was mostly roads). Im hoping to lose another 16 pounds and hike the entire Appalachian trail in Virginia and do a XC Brevet.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm 5'9" and weighed in at 230, got my bike about a month ago, and am down to 218, just trying to avoid fast food. I'll go to subway in a pinch. I want to get down to 165


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just got back into riding after about a 15 year break. I was 221lbs a month ago now I' 210lbs. That's from riding when I can and going to the gym. I picked up a used Lemonds Chambery road bike and just bought a Cannondale trail SL4 for my mountain bike.


----------



## ZeroSkillet (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice...I hope to shave a good 15 off...with running and biking Im sure it wont be a problem


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I started riding in May or 2011 and ride around 7 miles 2-4 times a week (it's all I can do time-wise). I started at 285 lb and now I'm at 285 lb. To be far, some of my gut fat has turned into leg mass (I'll assume it's muscle) and I do have more stamina both in legs and cardio. I find myself getting up hills that used to make my legs burn bad and now they don't. So progress but no weight loss. 

I ride more for the mental benefits anyway. It's good for my brain.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Guys, forget weight - _*body fat*_ is what you want gone. Muscle will always weigh more than fat. So, if you still weigh the same, yet LOOK lighter......all the better! I weigh 168(unchanged) but my waist still keeps shrinking. I always wonder WHY.....until I look down at my thicker legs and butt. That is when I just smile contentedly....


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I've lost about 15lbs (but as a disclaimer, I was never "overweight" for my height... I just wasn't where I wanted to be ideally - I am 5'8" and was 160, now about 144), but gained a lot of muscle in return. I've definitely seen how my body has been reshaped, and that's more important to me than what the scale reads. My boyfriend keeps complaining my butt is getting too tiny, though, LOL.


----------



## OPC (Jun 16, 2008)

In my "day" I weighted 140 lbs, and had no problems, now i'm 160 and I get lots of GERDS and what not. So Hope I can lose those 20 and get back to business. I'm also 5-5 so 160 is pushing it.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Started biking at 255. I'm now at 195 and I owe it to biking. Granted I started dieting also and the weight just started falling off. Rode anywhere from 6 to 12 miles about 3 -4 times a week. If I can get through the winter here in Michigan, I want to lose an additional 15 next summer by biking. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Started at about 178. Got to about 172 in one summer. 4 years later I'm at 198. Ugh. Most gain from this past year alone. New job position, many, many work hours and much less biking. 
A big issue is I am still eating like I did when I biked 5 times a week. 
:thumbdown:

Hoping 2013 I can get back on the bike more!


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Started July of last year only lost 10 pounds as a weekend rider but did not change any of my eating habits. This year, I plan to ride at least 3 times per week, and balance out my diet. Started juicing/blending so lets see how this takes me. Went from 205 to 195.


----------

